# For All the Cutting Board Fans



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a new cutting board I ran into on the web From : MTM Wood Plan 3D7

A new optical illusion. 
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That looks really cool Herb . Those lighter squares look like there actually hovering


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, I agree. Very nice Herb. I hope no one will actually drag a knife across that.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work Herb.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Herb.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Yep, I agree. Very nice Herb. I hope no one will actually drag a knife across that.


Yup that's the bad news , it's to nice to actually use


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

That's really awesome!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I second RainMan1's motion!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This fellow has come up with a lot of unique designs in the past that became quite popular. 




Notice he also uses a planer to plane end grain, as we had a discussion awhile back about. 

He is a master of illusion.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What kind of surface did you wind up with after going through planer Herb.?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I have run end grain thru the planer many times, if you take very small amounts off at a time you can get a very smooth finish.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What kind of surface did you wind up with after going through planer Herb.?


Hi Chuck, I didn't make this board,it was an interesting pattern I found on the internet. 
I use my Performax drum sander to surface my cutting boards and then an ROS to take out the drum sander marks.

Herb


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, that's great. All I need to do the same thing is the tools, patience and skill. Zero for three but i'm working on it:smile:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> What kind of surface did you wind up with after going through planer Herb.?


Depends on whether or not it explodes on you or not as it passes through the planer.

It is not safe no matter how many times someone tells you they do it all the time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Hi Chuck, I didn't make this board,it was an interesting pattern I found on the internet.
> I use my Performax drum sander to surface my cutting boards and then an ROS to take out the drum sander marks.
> 
> Herb


That makes more sense to me Herb. I couldn't see trying to run something like that through a planer. Maybe a router and sled but it would still need a lot of sanding. 

About Timbertailor's comment:

I've hauled fuel for a living and once I went to one of our farm customers for the first time to fill a tank he had in a shed. I got there and there wasn't enough clearance between the top of the tank and the roof to get the nozzle in the tank. I walked over to his house and asked him how I was supposed to fill the tank. He said "You climb up the ladder on the outside wall (a rotten looking wooden one), crawl up on the roof and peel back the flap over the tank (there was a foot of snow on the metal roof and I couldn't even see the flap) and then you can get the nozzle in the tank". I looked him in the eyes and said "That 's not going to happen". He said It's been done that way for the last 30 years. My response was "At what point did it become the right thing to do?" So I agree with you. No matter how many times you get away with doing something dangerous, it's still wrong.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

@Charles , that was a great answer you gave that farmer


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

@ Herb , a drum sander , now that's a great idea


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy WOW


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles; ain't rural life grand? lol


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Hi Chuck, I didn't make this board,it was an interesting pattern I found on the internet.
> I use my Performax drum sander to surface my cutting boards and then an ROS to take out the drum sander marks.
> 
> Herb


The first tool I will buy for my new shop will be a drum sander. Do you have a review of the Performax you bought somewhere Herb? What size do you recommend and why?

I tend to go larger than I think I need. It seems like overkill most of the time until you need that little extra size.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> The first tool I will buy for my new shop will be a drum sander. Do you have a review of the Performax you bought somewhere Herb? What size do you recommend and why?
> 
> I tend to go larger than I think I need. It seems like overkill most of the time until you need that little extra size.


Brad, I started out with the Performax 10-20 years ago and decided that I would never have a shop without a drum sander. also found out that a good dust collector was essential too. I was was into my cutting board phase at the time and I found that I used it on every project I did. It does an excellent job sizing thickness of boards to a .001" if required. 
Then I realized I needed a larger one so went to a 16"X32" Performax with the smart feature that slows the feed belt if too big of a bite, instead of stalling the motor. 
In the meantime Performax sold out to Jet and they came out with the exact same machine and added a couple of minor features, good ones too. Not sure if they make the 10-20 now tho.
In the meantime, The founders and developers of Performax came out with the SuperMax a 18"-36" machine. It is a little spendy, but built like a Sherman tank.https://www.southern-tool.com/store/supermax_tools.php?a Rockler store here sells them. 
I get my belts from Klingspor, they seem to have the best prices.

Herb

I lost the 16-32 in the fire, and when I built my new shop , I bought a brand new one off Craig List for half the price of a new one, a one of a kind find.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Brad, I started out with the Performax 10-20 years ago and decided that I would never have a shop without a drum sander. also found out that a good dust collector was essential too. I was was into my cutting board phase at the time and I found that I used it on every project I did. It does an excellent job sizing thickness of boards to a .001" if required.
> Then I realized I needed a larger one so went to a 16"X32" Performax with the smart feature that slows the feed belt if too big of a bite, instead of stalling the motor.
> In the meantime Performax sold out to Jet and they came out with the exact same machine and added a couple of minor features, good ones too. Not sure if they make the 10-20 now tho.
> In the meantime, The founders and developers of Performax came out with the SuperMax a 18"-36" machine. It is a little spendy, but built like a Sherman tank.https://www.southern-tool.com/store/supermax_tools.php?a Rockler store here sells them.
> ...


The SuperMax 19-38 Drum Sander looks like it fits in my budget and has the size I am looking for.

Thanks Herb. Good to talk to someone who has used one from a mfg for this long. Has to be a good reason to keep buying them!!!


----------



## toto (Jun 13, 2015)

How do you stop tear out I have tried planning end grain with planer on lowest setting and end up ripping a chunk out at the end.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a close friend with a Performax and he gives it just as high marks as you do Herb. I've considered one but I'm also considering changing my planer to a Woodmaster which has a variable speed DC motor feeding the wood in like the sanders do. You can get packages for them that turn them into a sander/molder/planer. I watched one at a wood show and it was doing a very good job. Save Big Now


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow,Chuck, That is quite a versatile machine. It will do everything,even mount a router motor on the out feed end. Never seen that one before.

The only draw backs I can see is that the width of the cut restricts the width of the board. I didn't read to see if it can be used open ended to double the width. Also the set-up time to change over from planing/molding/routing to sanding. Kind of like the old ShopSmith.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

toto said:


> How do you stop tear out I have tried planning end grain with planer on lowest setting and end up ripping a chunk out at the end.


Paul, They usually put a sacrificial frame around the board to eliminate the tear rout. Either that or make the cutting boards larger and trim them down on the table saw after they plane them.

I still would be afraid of planing them on the small bench top planers, The one shown in the video was a big stationary heavy cast iron machine. just my opinion tho.

Herb


----------

